# New to the group



## liltiger282 (Jul 23, 2005)

I am 23 years old and have just started suffering from anxiety. I suffered from dp/dr after taking ecstasy 9 months ago. After which I took some vitamins and cleared it up. I was dp/dr free for 5 months until recently I began having anxiety over my vision. I am now currently experiencing dp/dr again. It is very mild usually only happening for brief periods of time during the day. Does anyone have any suggestions or words of advice? Or does anyone know if the ecstasy could still be causing this after all this time? Thanks for your time,
HC


----------



## Welshlad (Jul 11, 2005)

your dp was caused by the initial trauma produced by the ecstacy. The ecstacy has had no input since because it is your worry over your vision that is producing the dp now, not the ecstacy (if that makes sense). My advice is not to get to worried or caught up in the experience like I did, that is what produces even more dp. Be positive and get on with your normal life, that way you should feel better soon. hope things work out for you.


----------

